# Husqvarna made by Yamaha?



## AriensProMike

Picked this machine up with a bunch of others from a local dealer. Owner tells me it was made by Yamaha. Anyone know any info on this?


----------



## Coby7

Looks nothing like a Yamaha, I believe Husqvarna make their own blowers.


----------



## db130

It does indeed have Yamaha lineage:


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/9474-found-husqvarna-cousin.html


----------



## AriensProMike

I a pretty sure for a while MTD made them. 

It does have the cool factor. 

This one is a big 30". Now the question is do I sell it or keep it?


----------



## dbert

I didn't know these "cousins" came in a 30-inch size. 
I used to see these come up for sale in my area once in a while but it's been a few years now.

Can you post a closeup of the flex shaft chute rotation setup? I always thought that was cool on these and would be a neat workaround to the typical generic repower mod where the chute rotation hardware conflicts with the slanted chonda cylinder.


----------



## db130

The 926 version that I had was a fantastic performer and I do wish sometimes that I kept it, but I got a great price for it when I sold it the following winter. Parts availability may eventually become an issue.


----------



## AriensProMike

More pics


----------



## jsimmonshms71

AriensProMike said:


> Picked this machine up with a bunch of others from a local dealer. Owner tells me it was made by Yamaha. Anyone know any info on this?


Yes Yamaha did make a Snowthrower of this design in 1980's, They had a 6HP with a 24 or 26in wide Shell, When Yamaha pulled out of the USA, for a short time, they sold the or made them for Husqvarna to be sold as their Professional Series, the way you can tell is the Blades, and Shear pins. are the same. Husky Did make their own snowthrowers, (NOT MTD), They also sold them under the name of Jonsered, and Poulan. and Craftsman (Sears)


----------



## 140278

welcome to the SBF

did you see this thread died 2 years ago?


----------



## aa335

Those "Recommended Readings" at the bottom of the most recent post really messes people up. There should be an alert to when people respond to a 10 year old thread.


----------



## 140278

aa335 said:


> Those "Recommended Readings" at the bottom of the most recent post really messes people up. There should be an alert to when people respond to a 10 year old thread.


i agree there should be, than you get people who googled up a problem, join and simply post to long dead, sometimes flaming the long gone OP or poster they didn't like the post of and leave, never come back 
we can't ever win,


----------



## groomerz

jsimmonshms71 said:


> Yes Yamaha did make a Snowthrower of this design in 1980's, They had a 6HP with a 24 or 26in wide Shell, When Yamaha pulled out of the USA, for a short time, they sold the or made them for Husqvarna to be sold as their Professional Series, the way you can tell is the Blades, and Shear pins. are the same. Husky Did make their own snowthrowers, (NOT MTD), They also sold them under the name of Jonsered, and Poulan. and Craftsman (Sears)


Thanks for adding to history of the Swedish Japanese snow blower. Both give great massages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytpilk

I have the same 1030E and am looking for a friction wheel; (not finding much). Someone posted about "Just look for a Yamaha YS828, should be the same part". I searched the Yamaha part and sure enough, it looks identical. Not sure what that tells you, but,...

Anyone have a line on the friction wheel, Husqy part number 53100256?


----------



## CO Snow

jaytpilk said:


> I have the same 1030E and am looking for a friction wheel; (not finding much). Someone posted about "Just look for a Yamaha YS828, should be the same part". I searched the Yamaha part and sure enough, it looks identical. Not sure what that tells you, but,...
> 
> Anyone have a line on the friction wheel, Husqy part number 53100256?


You’d be better off to start a new thread for your question.


----------

